# shooting line



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm thinking about purchasing shooting line/shooting tapers for distance fly casting. i currently use a basic weight-forward line, and was wondering if there is anymajor technique to shooting (other than letting the linesail through the eyes). anyone use shooting line? what type of line/tapers should i buy?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

How much distance are you trying to gain? and have you tried line other than a weight forward line? 

I am asking because I bought a shooting line for that purpose and ended up not liking it. I switched to a 444 cortland intermediate and I got what I needed. Another thing that some do is try a line 1 weight heavier than your rod. You can get distance that way. How far are your casts now? (no wind, accurate and relaxed.)


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

well, i might be asking too much

i can get about 40 feet w/o wind, but i usually use spinning reels on the flats trying to cover more ground


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

true king

Don't get me wrong, while I think distance is important, it isn't everything. I have seen and caught many a fish less than 40 feet away. I am just pointing out that a longer cast increases your coverage. I would never advise anyone to get into fly casting who didn't enjoy the idea of casting to begin with. Afterall, with false casts, you are going to make 2-4 times as many casts to cover the same area as a spin fisherman. I think other flycasters put too much pressure on fellow casters to perform on a specific level. Take your time and practice at your own speed. I have been fly fishing for about 4 years.When I first got into it I couldn't believe anyone could cast a fly near as far as a lure. However, I now know one can consistantly throw a fly 75-100 feet, and that is in the ball park of mst artificials thrown by bait or spin casters. You should enjoy learning to cast, just remember, once you get your first good fish on the fly, there's no going back. But the good news is, now there is FLY TYING!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

well said,

thanks for the input. i startedfly fishing about 2 months ago, andit's actually a lot of fun.i've caught a speck and a few ladyfish on fly and i've got to say i'm hooked.


----------



## FlyGuy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey there True King.

In response to your question about any specifictechniques for shooting more line, yes there is: 

It's called "hauling" and it helps generate a large increase in line-shooting performance. There's a single as well as a double hauling technique depending on how much horsepower you need. It involves pulling your line backwards through the guides towards the reel during your back cast and again during your forward cast and it's really amazing what you can do once you get the hang of it. Here's a link to showing how it's done:

http://www.letsflyfish.com/double_haul.htm

Most people need a lot of practice to get really proficient with it but believe me, it's worth the time spent figuring it out.

Also keep in mind that,as someone already mentioned, long casting will not automatically pay off in productivity and I have caught more fish close in than far out anyway, but the extra distance will give you more options and that's a good thing, so I encourage you to get hauling!

Good luck!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I may be wrong, but there seems to be some confusion here. 

I use "shooting head" for a few (very few) saltwater applications. I also use the technique of "shooting line" in many casting situations. 

"Shooting Head" is a short section of flyline that is usually characterized by weight per foot, from not very heavy to very heavy. Shooting head is tied as the last section of flyline and attached to the butt section that your tippet is attached to.I have heard of shooting head beingtieddirectly to the backing and butt section makingall the flyline being used. The Shooting head I use is lead core and I can cast it much like throwing a rock. I only use it during Cobia Season and it is backup to a Weight Forward 10 and 12. If you cast shooting head it would be very hard to haul it more thanone time. I don't like to use shooting head, it seems to not really be flycasting, but it is incredible in heavy wind, deep water and long-quick shots. 

"Shooting Line" is a casting techique in which momentum is gained by increased linespeed in the end of the backcast and transfered to the forward cast where all excess line is released for extra distance. Most good quality weight forward lines shoot very well, Mono Core in 8weight and above shoot exceptionally well. In short shooting line is not the traditional "building cast" but going from start to finished cast of 60ft ormore in 2 backcast. 

Hope I contributed.


----------



## FlyGuy (Oct 5, 2007)

Garbo- 

I'm hip to what you're saying.

I suppose the confusion stems from my not going a little furtherand suggesting that before True King invests his money in equipment like shooting line etc. (which like you said can be very effective in the right situations) that he would benefit more in the long runby first working on his casting in general and specifically cultivating a strong double haul technique to really get the fly out there. He's already using a WF line and in my experience that's really all you needexcept forthe most punishing of conditions.

I hope this clarifies things a bit.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Completely clear, and you are right. (Didn't mean to sound like a knowitall)

Shooting heads are not hard to use, but have several setbacks. What I don't like about them are pretty much two things. 

1. There is no picking up and repositioning with shooting heads. After the cast you must strip back and start again. So if you target is a moving fish, and your cast falls short or late it is over, strip back and wait for your next shot. 

2. It doesn't feel like flyfishing. Casting shooting head is likecasting a rock with a piece of line tied to it and a piece of line tied off of it with a fly tied to it. If just don't feel right.

I use Weight Forward Floating for almost everything, and I have managed to find a way to make it work, so I guess your statement is true as it applies to me.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

He's hip baby... He's hip.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FlyGuy (10/12/2007)*Hey there True King.
> 
> In response to your question about any specifictechniques for shooting more line, yes there is:
> 
> It's called "hauling" and it helps generate a large increase in line-shooting performance. There's a single as well as a double hauling technique depending on how much horsepower you need. It involves pulling your line backwards through the guides towards the reel during your back cast and again during your forward cast and it's really amazing what you can do once you get the hang of it. Here's a link to showing how it's done:


i currently use the double haul, it works well for getting the line to move

i probably won't end up buying shooting heads, i'll just stick with my current setup


----------

